# Trailer Brakes And Wet Roads



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

Not real sure if anyone else has had this happen so I thought I would post.

Left home with normal weather and gave the trailer brakes the time to warm and settle in, then set the brake control to what felt "normal".

I really didn't come up on any traffic until Hampton-Bridge Tunnel. Roads were still dry and trailer really didn't act like it was acting strange.

As I got closer to the exit for VA Beach it started to rain, you know the rain drops that could fill an 8oz glass with two or three drops. Then the traffic panicked and STOPPED







. When I got on the brakes the trailer locked up and boy did I scare the cars around me. By the grace of God everything and everyone stayed in their own lane. I know I scared a guy in a cadillac with dealer plates to death.

OK I know some of you have tens of thousands of miles on trailers, towing in rain and snow. I know to slow down for the conditions, but what did I do with the exception of getting onto the brakes too hard? 
When conditions deteriorate do you reduce the electric controller to minimum and let the tow vehicle do more stopping? Or did I have the brakes set too agressive to start with?

Take care,


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

What brake controller are you using. I use a Tekonsha Prodigy, and having towed in the rain several times, I've never had the trailer brakes lock up in a braking situation.

Did the anti-lock valves engage on the TV (if so equipped?), or did any of the trucks wheels lock up? If not, I'd suspect that the brake controller was set too high, or perhaps the shoes are adjusted too tight. If the anti-locks did engage, or a wheel or too on the truck did lock up, then you most likely just jumped on the binders too aggressively.

Tim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Upgrade to the Prodigy and you will feel a lot safer. It works great in all weather conditions.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would think that the brake controller is set too high.
And maybe too much foot on the brake pedal.
I towed in alot of rain and never had a problem with the brake locking up.
I would check everything again tn make sure things are set up OK.
Don


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

I dont know that much about how the brakes on the trailer will react but it seems if the trailer was braking too hard and the tv was braking less the rig would stay straight like pulling a string , I want someone to explain it better but if the trailer was pushing and the tv was braking harder isnt that when the trailer would start a sideways path? like pushing a string and everything starts getting sideways? 
I know the new ford trailer brakes have pulsing ABS to the trailer,my salesman said he saw (on a closed road)ford had a trailer pulled at 60 mph on wet surface and cones on both sides under hard braking it never swayed and hit any cones.
im glad you were able to keep everything under control,dave


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

ABS brakes on a car or truck and a standard timed brake controller on a trailer are a disaster waiting to happen.

The ABS will pump the brake to avoid them loosing traction by skidding but the timed controller can lock up. This forms a water wedge in front of the tire and you loose the braking power of the wheels. Then the trailer will push the truck.

The Prodigy works off of inertia and if the ABS activates on the truck that means the TV/TT comb will slow down but not as fast. The prodigy senses this as a controlled rate of deceleration and matches the braking power to the trailer. This prevent skidding and the trailer from trying to take the lead.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The number on thing that affects any trailer is the crown of the road. The road is designed for water run off and that is usually the way you will jacknife, downhill. Short wheelbase and brake tightness and applying them especially electric brakes factor into driving in the rain. Also if we have not seen rain in a while there is more oil on the road at the start of rainfall factors into slippery conditions

I have pulled everysize trailer they made with a truck. 20, 24 , 26 , 28, 40, 45 ,48, 53,and double 28 s. The traler s you have to be more cautious with in the rain because they will come around faster are the shorter ones. Been there done that luckily never hit anything.

Closed road testing....flat, no oil residue from other vehicles, and IMO they show the one that worked not the one that didn t.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Besides, most salemen would tell you anything to get you to buy the truck. On another note, I believe Ford worked with Tekonsha to develope the Tow Command integral Brake controller, and I understand it shares most of the Prodigy design, with the added benefit of being directly tied into the hydralics for the TV Brake system.

Tim


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

last couple times I moved my trailer, it had rained the night prior. brakes must have been a little wet and were a little more 'sticky' first couple times i used them. once dry, they went back to normal. it was very slight, but noticable compared to days pulling it after no rain. maybe i was just paying closer attention as my old truck brakes used to really grab when first using them wet. anyway, just my 2 cents.

scott


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

The Outback dealer installed an "Escort Sensor DP". It looks like my June mod money is headed for the Prodigy.


----------

